# Un cordial saludo



## Escuela Rebeca

Hola a todos, quisiera saber cómo puedo terminar mis emails. En español decimos "un cordial saludo". Qué se dice en polaco??


----------



## Thomas1

Hi, 

Unfortunately I can't reply in Spanish but if you are on a friendly basis with the person who you are writing to we would use:
Pozdrawiam,
XYZ

Or simply
Pozdrawiam

More literal equivalent of "with compliments" would be "z pozdrowieniami" it sounds more formal.

Hope this helps,
Thomas


----------



## Denis555

_*Serdecznie pozdrawiam*_. (Bueno para todos los casos).

Más informal para los emails entre amigos:
Trzymaj się!

 
Más formal para las cartas formales:
Z wyrazami szacunku.


----------



## Thomas1

I thought of _Serdecznie pozdrawiam_, but wasn't sure whether we needed something what a young person would use writing an email to a peer. It is also used, but not too often, and it conveys more respect to the addressee, IMO.

In formal contexts, I come across _Z poważaniem_ most often.

A more informal form of _trzymaj się_ is _trzym się_ often used in sms's, but still _pozdrawiam _is the most common in my _entourage_.

Thomas


----------



## Escuela Rebeca

Thank you for your helpful ideas!! I will use it in a formal way, so I´ll take note of all your suggestions.


----------



## Thomas1

Do you write your email to an institution?


Tom


----------



## Escuela Rebeca

Well, I will use it for Institutions and Companies


----------



## Thomas1

In that case I'd go for either:

Z poważaniem,
XYZ
or
Z wyrazami szacunku,
XYZ


Thomas


----------



## Polaquita

A Escuela Rebeca: en mi opinion, "z poważaniem" esta bueno en situaciones muy formales, cuando escribes a uno por la primera vez y no le conoces. Cuando ya le conoces a esta persona por telefono, o personalmente y tambien es persona en tu edad, puedes usar "pozdrawiam" o "pozdrawiam serdecznie" y eso se usa mucho tambien, sale mas simpatico y menos formal. Pues cuando estamos en contacto con el mismo cliente mucho tiempo, le tratamos menos formal que al principio.
Espero que te sirva
Pozdrawiam,
Kaja


----------

